# For Sale - Some New Old Stock



## Dave Martell (Mar 31, 2017)

I found a box with some left over NOS stuff from our _(now gone)_ online store. 

If you're interested in anything just shoot me a PM along with your zip code and Paypal email address and we'll get it rolling. 



Prices *DO NOT INCLUDE* shipping! 
_(USPS Priority Mail will be used) 
_
Please don't ask for shipping quotes, international will be expensive, we all know this. LOL :wink:





----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Qty. 8 - *Blue Diamond Honing Spray - 1.0 micron - 2oz - $19.50

**Permanent Suspension Spray








Our "Blue Diamond" honing spray is a water based diamond slurry that comes packaged in a convenient pump spray bottle. Unlike other diamond slurries, the diamond particles in our "Blue Diamond" are held in permanent suspension through the use of a binding agent. Our diamond spray will not "settle" and does not require vigorous shaking during use. This means that the same concentration will be available at the first squeeze of the pump as well as the very last.

Man-made monocrystalline diamond powder has been used in our spray. Monocrystalline diamond particles are single crystal structures, blocky in form, and very strong. They will break down in use, however, they do so slowly.

"Blue Diamond" can be used to supercharge felt & leather honing pads. Unlike other diamond sprays our version will not easily cause felt pads to lump and is perfectly safe to use on smooth leather strops. An added feature of using a colored slurry is that you can actually see where you have applied spray to. If you've ever used a white/beige slurry on a white/beige felt pad then you know exactly why this feature is so special.

This product has been tested and approved by us particularly for use on Japanese knives.

Directions: Apply a liberal coating but take care not to soak as damage to pads may occur. I suggest using a layering approach much like you would use while spray painting.

Concentration: Heavy



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Qty. 1 - *Chromium Oxide - 0.3 micron Powder (3oz) - $18.75

*Qty. 7 - *Chromium Oxide - 0.3 micron Powder (1.5oz) - $11.00*








*0.3* Micron - Finest Available!


*Pure Chromium Oxide Powder - **0.3** micron*

Our chromium oxide is 99.9% pure. It's predominant particle size is a *maximum* of *0.3 micron *in size although it may contain particles smaller than that even. This compound should not be confused with the more commonly found larger particle sized chromium oxide sold elsewhere (which is rated @ 0.3-0.5 micron) as our compound is significantly finer.

After having used and tested all forms of chromium oxide on the market we have concluded that this particular compound is the finest available - bar none. 

Use as a honing compound to be applied to felt honing pads and leather strops. Sprinkle on the surface and rub in - simple as that.

Comes in a removable screw top storage tub




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Qty. 1 - *Cutting Board Wax (Large - 16oz) Plastic Container - $17.00*

Qty. 2 - *Cutting Board Wax (Small - 8oz) Glass Container - $9.00
*



_*Note - picture shows glass containers, see above product description for details on what's actually available._

*100% Pure Beeswax & Food Grade Mineral Oil Mix

*
This "cutting board & knife handle wax" is a custom blend of 100% pure beeswax (purchased from local Amish folks) and food grade mineral oil. It's made by us so we know exactly what's in the mix - no additives - just beeswax and mineral oil.


Uses: Wood cutting boards/butcher blocks, wood bowls, wooden utensils, knife blocks, wood knife racks, & knife handles.

This wax works especially well on Japanese ho wood handles and sayas. It pulls the dirt out while leaving behind a protective barrier.


To use: Spread a liberal amount onto wood surface and allow to set in for 5 - 10 minutes. Buff off excess with a clean soft cloth/rag. Repeat once a week for cutting boards. Mixture can be warmed (if desired) in the microwave to help spread easier and to absorb into the wood better.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 31, 2017)

I'll take a small Cr2O3 please & thanks, I'm actually sending an email and will include some comments about this.


----------



## malexthekid (Mar 31, 2017)

Dave, I'll take a diamond spray and the large Cr2O3.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 31, 2017)

PM's people!


----------



## Godslayer (Mar 31, 2017)

If you can think of an even semi reasonable way of shipping the chromium oxide powder i'd be game :knife:


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 31, 2017)

*Current Availability*


Qty. 8 7 - *Blue Diamond Honing Spray - 1.0 micron - 2oz - $19.50



*Qty. 1 - *Chromium Oxide - 0.3 micron Powder (3oz) - $18.75

*Qty. 7 6* - Chromium Oxide - 0.3 micron Powder (1.5oz) - $11.00




*Qty. 1 - *Cutting Board Wax (Large - 16oz) Plastic Container - $17.00*

Qty. 2 - *Cutting Board Wax (Small - 8oz) Glass Container - $9.00**





**

*


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 31, 2017)

Godslayer said:


> If you can think of an even semi reasonable way of shipping the chromium oxide powder i'd be game :knife:




USPS Priorty Mail?


----------



## Godslayer (Mar 31, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> USPS Priorty Mail?



lol sorry I can't read


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 31, 2017)

aboynamedsuita said:


> I'll take a small Cr2O3 please & thanks, I'm actually sending an email and will include some comments about this.




I put a jar on your pile.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 31, 2017)

Godslayer said:


> lol sorry I can't read




No worries!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 31, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> I put a jar on your pile.



perfect, I guess you can disregard my PM I just sent lol


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 31, 2017)

aboynamedsuita said:


> perfect, I guess you can disregard my PM I just sent lol




Too late! :wink:


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 31, 2017)

*Current Availability*


Qty. 8 7 - *Blue Diamond Honing Spray - 1.0 micron - 2oz - $19.50



*Qty. 1 - *Chromium Oxide - 0.3 micron Powder (3oz) - $18.75

*Qty.7 6 *- Chromium Oxide - 0.3 micron Powder (1.5oz) - $11.00




** Cutting Board Wax (Large - 16oz) Plastic Container -$17.00

*Qty. 2* - Cutting Board Wax (Small - 8oz) Glass Container - $9.00*


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 1, 2017)

Ok one big and one small chromium oxide paste for me please.  valgard is splitting shipping


----------



## S-Line (Apr 1, 2017)

Dave, I'll take one of everything left on your list.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 1, 2017)

I'll just note that I haven't found a better diamond 'juice' than Dave's...get it while you can


----------



## V1P (Apr 1, 2017)

Yep, Dave's diamond solution is the best I have ever had.


----------



## daveb (Apr 1, 2017)

chinacats said:


> I'll just note that I haven't found a better diamond 'juice' than Dave's...get it while you can



Tru dat.

Dave - No felt laying around? Another best of breed.

And hook me up with a bottle of blue. Please.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 1, 2017)

daveb said:


> Tru dat.
> 
> Dave - No felt laying around? Another best of breed.
> 
> And hook me up with a bottle of blue. Please.




Sorry no felt.  But, I need some myself so maybe one day soon I'll order a batch. 

Thanks for the order Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 1, 2017)

*Current Availability*


Qty. 2 - *Blue Diamond Honing Spray - 1.0 micron - 2oz - $19.50



*Qty. 1 *- Chromium Oxide - 0.3 micron Powder (1.5oz) - $11.00




*


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks to everyone who has purchased and to the folks leaving kind words here as well!


----------



## daveb (Apr 1, 2017)

Did Anyone pm you? heehheeh


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 1, 2017)

daveb said:


> Did Anyone pm you? heehheeh




Yeah but only for international shipping quotes. :lol2:


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 1, 2017)

*Current Availability*


Qty. 1 - *Blue Diamond Honing Spray - 1.0 micron - 2oz - $19.50




*


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 1, 2017)

I wanted to add a few tips here for the chromium oxide buyers, just some things I've learned the hard way using this stuff....


1. Don't open the jar anywhere at all near an open window or running fan. In fact, be in a still room, by yourself, in silence.

2. A little goes too far, use less. 

3. Never - EVER - sneeze while the jar is open. :scared4:


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 2, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> *Current Availability*
> 
> 
> Qty. 1 - *Blue Diamond Honing Spray - 1.0 micron - 2oz - $19.50
> ...



:bump:


----------



## chefcomesback (Apr 2, 2017)

I will take one Dave , will be shipped to my USA address


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 2, 2017)

chefcomesback said:


> I will take one Dave , will be shipped to my USA address




Awesome, thanks Mert


----------



## Dave Martell (May 31, 2017)

I have the following available.....


Prices DO NOT INCLUDE shipping! 
(USPS Priority Mail will be used) 

*USA only*



Qty. 1 - Chromium Oxide - 0.3 micron Powder (3oz) - $18.75

Qty. 2 - Chromium Oxide - 0.3 micron Powder (1.5oz) - $11.00










0.3 Micron - Finest Available!


Pure Chromium Oxide Powder - 0.3 micron

Our chromium oxide is 99.9% pure. It's predominant particle size is a maximum of 0.3 micron in size although it may contain particles smaller than that even. This compound should not be confused with the more commonly found larger particle sized chromium oxide sold elsewhere (which is rated @ 0.3-0.5 micron) as our compound is significantly finer.

After having used and tested all forms of chromium oxide on the market we have concluded that this particular compound is the finest available - bar none. 

Use as a honing compound to be applied to felt honing pads and leather strops. Sprinkle on the surface and rub in - simple as that.

Comes in a removable screw top storage tub


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 1, 2017)

The big one is gone, only these left....

Qty. 2 - Chromium Oxide - 0.3 micron Powder (1.5oz) - $11.00


----------

